# Floor Model Boat and Frame Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Great Deals on our Floor Model Boats and Frames.

Like this one!

13' RMR SB Raft
3 Bay RiverboatWorks Frame
Rear swivel seat
Front Thigh Brace
Engel 80 Quart Cooler
2 Drop Bags
Front Poly Deck
Atomic Oarlocks
Straps

*$3780*


All accessories at least 10%off.


----------

